# Denon gets Apple AirPlay via firmware update



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

When I turned on my AVR-4311ci today, it told me there was a new feature available for download.

http://usa.denon.com/us/Airplayus/index.html

I don't have much Apple DRM music, and every single thing in my entertainment center right now (including the AVR-4311ci itself) can stream mp3 from my PC via DLNA, so it isn't really worth the $49.99 to me. If you have a lot of Apple DRM music, and you don't use their DRM video, it's $50 cheaper than an Apple TV, though. :T


----------



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

So people having Apple TV have no additional advantage of getting AVRs with Airplay? (Sorry iam not really following whats new about 'Airplay' - I know its not Bluetooth but i guess its nothing new "functionality" wise - Correct?)

Please correct me if iam wrong; I am in the market for a new AVR recently & I discounted this feature.


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

AirPlay is just Apple's network streaming. If you have an Apple TV, you can already stream content you purchase from Apple, and you don't need it in your receiver.


----------

